# Rebuilding locomotive engines



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Is there a site that shows how to take apart and clean engines ? I am used to slot cars, but I am going to add some HO trains to my layout. I bought some Tyco, Bachmann and lifelike locomotives. They are really dusty and do not seem to be making good contact, so I would like to fix them up. Thanks for your help.
Russell


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Russell,
Offhand, I can't think of such a site, but I bet they're out there. If you're used to working on slot cars, you probably know most of the 12VDC HO basics already. I'd recommend track using nickel silver rail to minimize contact problems. Some locomotives use pickup wipers on the back or tread of the wheels. These need to be clean, and properly tensioned. Steam locomotives often pickup off their tender wheels, at least on one rail, so check all those relevant connections.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Is there a site that shows how to take apart and clean engines ? I am used to slot cars, but I am going to add some HO trains to my layout. I bought some Tyco, Bachmann and lifelike locomotives. They are really dusty and do not seem to be making good contact, so I would like to fix them up. Thanks for your help.
> Russell


Many of the Life-Like, Tyco and older Bachmann units are unfortunately really crappy running units and not really worth the effort, short of replacing their motors (if possible). That being said, I've got a Tyco F7 that ran nothing short of AMAZING. I haven't run it for some years now and if I recall correctly, it needs some sort of tune-up or cleaning. It's got an odd power pick up system of only two wheels on each of the forward and rear wheelsets being power pickups on opposite corners. This unit also has the motor as part of one of the wheelsets (I think, unless I'm mixing it up with another old engine I have) so it's not easily replaceable. I got one Life-Like engine where the electric motor was total crap. It wasn't even worth the price I paid for it; not even for the shell that would require significant modification to fit an Athearn frame! Same for a Bachmann engine that had the same problem. Even though it looked great, it had that crappy motor and lousy running gear.

Many of the older Athearn units are really nice, with solid engines and all-wheel power pickup, although they can require lots of cleaning, especially if they haven't been used for awhile. 

I once got a used Bachmann Spectrum F40 that didn't run very well when I got it, but with the aid of a friend who had one (and the parts schematic sheet) I was able to strip it down to its parts, cleaned, greased gears and oiled bearings and it ran beautifully after that! Anything from the Spectrum line and above are far superior units to the more inexpensive sets that Bachmann used to have. (I haven't even looked at a Bachmann set in nearly 10 years so can't say if they improved their quality any.)

I don't know if you can revive any the engines you have and I have never seen any parts breakdown sheets for most of them.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's a good resource, which I simply forgot about: 

http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Russell,

I just purchased a Bachmann GP-40 Friday evening from Hobby Lobby. It's all wheel drive and all wheel electrical pickup. With a DCC decoder installed. Bachmann has improved the quality of their locomotives. All of their diesels now have all wheel drive and all wheel electrical pickup, diecast chassis, can motor. The DCC versions will run on DC layouts.

Every two weeks Hobby Lobby runs a 40% off online coupon. The loco I purchased was $44.99 before tax. With the coupon I paid $28.88 total. Just click on the coupon and print it. Next week they'll run it again.

Hobby Lobby had a DC locomotive there for $8.00 to $10.00 less. But I'm a member of the Elkhart Model Railroad Club and the club layout has a Digitrax DCC system.

The motors in the TYCO, older Life-Like, and older Bachmanns are pancake motors. With modifications they can be installed in Thunderjet and A/FX slot cars, and the magnets will fit in the slot car chassies. There not hard to tear down. Just make a notes or photos of the tear down process.

Randy.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks everyone for your help.
Russell


----------

